# Installing FreeBSD 8.3 next to Linux



## macondo (Mar 30, 2013)

On this box *I* have Linux already installed; *I* want to install fbsd8.3 FreeBSD 8.3 next to it. Question: can *I* have a slice (20 gigs GB) and when it comes time to partition, just use 'A' for automatically partitioning the 20 gig GB slice? If *I* do that, will it take over the whole hard drive, erasing Linux? 

Is the only way, to partition the HDD manually?

*T*hanks,


----------



## jmccue (Mar 30, 2013)

No issues using 'A' on the slice, just make sure it is the correct slice.   See install 8.x for details

John


----------



## sossego (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you have free space on the drive?
If not create it.
Use the installation disk to install to the created or pre-existing area.
When you reboot, there will be an entry in grub.cfg or so stating something about Debian/kFreeBSD. Follow the example there without giving thr full kernel path.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9050

Ta Daaahhh! A most wondermicimous reference.


----------

